# what does this mean?



## Aurora (May 11, 2016)

This may sound obvious but it isn't. When someone says "I have feelings for you?" how do you interpret that? Does it mean that I love you or what?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2016)

I would guess it means, if not love, that it will probably become love.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 11, 2016)

If said by someone who could be a potential romance, I would agree. They're suggesting it could develop into love.


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2016)

What *KINDS*  of "feelings"  is key here.  Good, bad, indifferent etc.?

I have BAD feelings about certain people.....and GOOD feelings about others.


----------



## Butterfly (May 11, 2016)

I believe if someone says they have feelings for you, they more than like you.  Maybe not love yet, but heading that way.


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2016)

Yep, heading toward love.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 11, 2016)

Yes to me having feelings for you means they are heading towards love.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2016)

To me it means they really like you a lot and maybe even more!


----------



## nitelite (May 12, 2016)

I would understand it to me that they like you more than just a friend and are looking for a reaction as to how you feel about them.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 13, 2016)

Falcon said:


> What *KINDS*  of "feelings"  is key here.  Good, bad, indifferent etc.?
> 
> I have BAD feelings about certain people.....and GOOD feelings about others.



Ok, that right there is how most men look at this "I have feelings for you" thing. Right. What feelings? Do elaborate, please!

But Ameriscot hit the nail on the head. I've heard it enough times to know it means "I could love you".


----------



## AprilSun (May 23, 2016)

Aurora said:


> This may sound obvious but it isn't. When someone says "I have feelings for you?" how do you interpret that? Does it mean that I love you or what?



It wasn't obvious to me. I have been told that and wondered "how do they mean that"? It's good to get other opinions about it.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2016)

If somebody says that to me, I respond, "Show me."


----------



## Bettyann (May 23, 2016)

To me, it means this person is definitely attracted to you.... So, you follow your own heart and intuition and good luck to you!!


----------



## Victor (May 24, 2016)

I was hoping that it meant love. That the other loves you a little.


----------

